# Goldfish and carpeting forground plants (HC or UG?)



## asil (Mar 23, 2009)

*Hc....*

Ive had a bit of luck with hc and goldfish...... as long as they have sacrificial plants that they can eat and like they seem to leave the hc alone for me. YMMV.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kapow3000 (Mar 13, 2009)

Asil:

Good point. Mayby some sort of floating decoy plant that will keep them clear of the bottom.


----------



## seds (Jan 30, 2009)

I suggest a moss carpet, my two black moors are evil to plants.
http://www.aquamoss.net/Moss-List.htm


If you must, let it get really settled to the ground, and probably offer scrafices like asil said. Ambulia would probably be your best bet.

IT IS GOOD that you are trying to get a good home for your goldfish.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Seds: based on my experience, goldfish + moss walls = not pretty, even moreso than plants.

Your best bet would be to try both for a mixed carpet and grow them in emersed to form a full carpet before you fill it for your goldfish. 

also, if you want a sacrificial plant, Blanched spinach + start farming duckweed, they _love_ duckweed.


----------



## Kapow3000 (Mar 13, 2009)

Any arguments specifically for Utricularia or Hemianthus?

Thanks


----------



## jasa73 (Jun 3, 2007)

goldfish are major diggers and they also love to eat plants. If you dont have your carpet established already you will never get them to stay down. You may have a chance if the carpet is already think and growing strong, but i would expect them to dig it up.


----------

